# Crazy bike crash



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

Crazy bike crash save as..


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I love stupid people! Minus the crash that would have been fun though.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Didn't look to bad from the first angle. Then the second angle. Damn!! Wonder what was going through that guys mind at apogee!!! ha ha


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

trev0006 said:


> Crazy bike crash save as..


I used to ride an R6. Looks painful, just looking at it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

:bustingup 

I love watching stunters crash.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

ljh824 said:


> Didn't look to bad from the first angle. Then the second angle. Damn!! Wonder what was going through that guys mind at apogee!!! ha ha


"God, who art in heaven. Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom OHH F0CK!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

OMG ... I give that guy credit for having the balls to drive up those ramps :yikes:

That is freakin scary


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

google: starboyz


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AF said:


> OMG ... I give that guy credit for having the balls to drive up those ramps :yikes:
> 
> That is freakin scary


Credit? Certainly not for understanding the laws of physics and projectial motion. That's the difference between pro's and idiots like this.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

What a [email protected] :tsk: Apparently Darwin was busy at that moment...


----------

